# 1910 Speedway Special



## sidewinder (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, I just found this place and some of the work here is amazing..so I don't know whether or not I should post this. It's a 1910 Speedway Special built from a Model T kit. 

The body is fabric stretched over a wooden frame like the actual early racing cars were. I got the idea from an old Modern Mechanics set of plans:https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0BzLoUn5ZxFtNYjdjMTBlYWUtNjU1MS00MTIxLThjNWQtYzVjMWI3NzYyYzIx&hl=en 

The plastic parts are all painted with an old stiff brush to look like something made in a barn, and the dirt on the body is from our local dirt track. I borrowed a clump from the start/finish line and dirtied up the fabric. 
Anyway, sorry about the crappy photos, I really need to get a good camera.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Are you kidding? That thing is too cool! I love your outside of the box thinking. That looks fantastic!
Please, get a new camera!!! LOL 
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

too cool. as a Ford guy,
I would love to have this in my collection.
This model is awesome!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am really glad you decided to share, that is fantastic! Nicer pictures would be cool, but beggars can't be choosers - Thanks for posting your great project!


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, I've been putting aside money for an actual camera so probably soon.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Very impressive.

Russell


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That is really cool! Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Outstanding modelling!!! That's thinking outside the box!!!!


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Brilliant! Waaay cool! Do more please :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Pretty Kool! I like these old Model T conversion vintage race cars. 

If I can make 1 suggestion for future models - make some bent sprue exhaust pipes and have them go through the side of the hood - something like a vintage Stutz Bearcat.


----------



## EdPenn (Mar 1, 2006)

*1910 racer*

HI: Am wondering what kind of fabric was used to cover the model. Am going to try to build one like it, but am considering plastic for the framing. Any comments or suggestions.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great idea! Excellent execution! :thumbsup:

I might have to do one like that! I've got that Model T kit in my stash. I've recently purchased a Stutz racing car as well in the same scale. Might be good for a dio.

If you get some bigger photos, don't be shy about posting them. I'd like to see your work in greater detail. Also, thanks for the link!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*That is just too cool... It really looks great and the dirt from your local track adds a touch of real realizim... That's a great model to start with and an excellent job you did with it !!!*


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Really cool and creative! Get that new camera asap. The quality of your builds deserves it!!!


----------

